# Eve Anfänger



## maddze (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mir mal die kostenlose Testversion geladen um mit ein paar Freunden (alle sind wir Wow vorbelastet) Eve anzutesten, mich persönlich fasziniert es sehr! Allerdings ist man ohne das anfängliche Tutorial echt verloren... insgesamt wirkt alles sehr komplex und groß. Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen, dazu habe ich leider nichts gefunden.

- was sollte man anfänglich machen? Man hat ja wirklich alle Möglichkeiten... sollte man ISK verdienen durch die ganzen Aufträge? Eine Corporation (ist ja mit einer Gilde zu vergleichen oder?) beitreten?

- lohnt es sich das Schiff direkt aufrüsten zu lassen bzw. ein neues zu kaufen? Habe mir gestern ein Shuttle gekauft und bemerkt das es garkeine Slots hat... kann man diese nachrüsten?

- wie kann man mit seiner Gruppe eine Mission erfüllen? Jeder von uns, obwohl wir in der selben Gruppe waren, hatte zwar dieselbe Mission aber musste zu anderen Standorten... später konnte man aber trotzdem beim NPC die Quest abgeben und sagen die Gruppe hat es gemacht?! Gibt es Missionen die nur mit einer Gruppe machbar sind? 

- wo und wie kann man PVP betreiben? was ist der PVE Content? Gibt es Bosse oder so etwas in der Art? Gibt es Instanzen?

- gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Menüs übersichtlicher zu gestalten? Ist alles etwas voll auf dem Bildschirm... und z.b. werden teilweise die Sachen immer wieder wo anders hin geschoben (nach dem Abdocken in einer Station), kann man das ändern?

- gibt es Events oder sowas ähnliches?

Leider konnte ich mit den Anfängerguides im Internet nicht viel anfangen, da sie noch für ältere Versionen waren und das teilweise irgendwie nicht passte...

Ich würde mich über ein paar hilfreiche Antworten oder Links freuen!

Gruß,
maddze


----------



## Zyondor (21. Dezember 2007)

Moin erstmal

ich versuch mal ein paar deiner Fragen zu beantworten

1. Was du machen willst ist dir selbst überlassen, du kannst asteroiden abbauen oder halt missionen für npc-corps ausführen, du kannst versuchen irgendwann eigene schiffe zu bauen oder zu erforschen etc pp. Das spiel selbst schreibt dir in der hinsicht nichts vor, man muss sich selbst seine ziele setzen. Ich zum Beispiel hab mich für die erste zeit auf den Bergbau konzentriert und war noch naja knapp 8 monaten in dem Bereich ausgeskillt, nun widme ich mich dem Missionrunning. Irgendwann steht auch bei mir auf den Plan mal wieder ins 0.0 abzuwandern.
Für den Anfang kann ich es dir nur empfehlen dir ne Copr zu suchen, dort bekommst du meinst auch eine sehr gute Einführung und Unterstützung für den anfang.

2. Also es lohtn sich nur man muss es sogar machen, was will man sonst mit einem schiff ohne waffen. Das shuttle dagegen ist ne ausnahme, da es nur als Reisefahrzeug konzipiert ist. 

3. also Missionen in der Gruppe läuft folgender Weise ab. Ihr macht ne Gruppe der Gangleader holt dann eine Mission beim agenten ab. Danach sollten alle gruppenmitglieder die gleiche Mission mit dem Gleichenzielort haben. nachdem ihr die Mission dabnn gelöst habt, kann der Gangleader die Mission beim agenten abgeben, da sollte er dann ne option haben wo er sagt: ich une meine Kumpels haben ees erledigt oder so ähnlich.
Missionen die nur in der Griuppe möglich sind, gibt es. Das sind dann lvl5 Missionen aber dafür braucht man meist ziemlich gute Schiffe, also nicht für anfänger empfehlenswert.

4. PVP: PVP kann man ohne konsequenzen nur in Gebieten mit einem Sec-Raing von <0.5 machen.
PVE: Nun Bosse gibt es nicht direkt, in machen Missionen gibt es npcs die einen eigenen Namen tragen und meist auch etwas mehr aushalten. Im 0.0 kannes teilweise vorkommen das gewisse Offiziere erscheinen. die sind wesentlich stärker und droppen auch mit die besten und teuereste Module im spiel. Instanzen gibt es sogesehen nicht, dafür kann man mit Glück Komplexe ausscannen, Die sind ähnlich wie Missionen aufgebaut bringen meist aber wesentlich mehr.

5. UI Optionen. Leider ist Eve in der hinsicht recht mager, meist kann man nur die Position und größe der Fenster anpassen. Eventuell kann man wen man Fenster nicht braucht sie einfach minimieren..

6. Events in EVE: Nunja zur Zeit eher wenig bis garnicht. In einer folgenden Erweiterung sollen aber die 4 Haupt-Fraktionen Caldari, Amarr, Gallente, Minmatar anfangen Krieg untereinander zu führen, wo Spieler auch mitmachen können.
Im 0.0 sieht es damit etwas anderes aus. Dort bestimmen die Allienzen die das Gebiet beanspruchen die "Events". Zur Zeit toben in gewissen Gebieten im 0.0 ziemlich heftige Kriege und Operationen.

So, das wäre erstmal alles. Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Klarheit schaffen.

fly safe Zyondor


----------



## maddze (21. Dezember 2007)

danke! ich hatte es noch im eve forum gepostet weil ich dachte das hier niemand antwortet ;-)


----------



## Nakatochi (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi

Wenn du fragen hast oder mit deinen freunden noch nee Corp. sucht schreib einfach mal Nakatochi Ingame an. Werde dann so gut es geht helfen und fragen beantworten.

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## maddze (23. Dezember 2007)

danke werd mich nacher mal bei dir melden!


----------



## Arsokan (27. Dezember 2007)

maddze schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über ein paar hilfreiche Antworten oder Links freuen!



Bezüglich der Links solltest du Nakatochi's Beitrag hier einsehen dazu. Er hat netterweise alle Links die in einen anderen Beitrag gefallen sind einmal zusammengetragen. 

Nun zu deinen anderen Fragen. Wie viele schon gesagt haben ist es dir selbst überlassen, was du im Endeffekt machst. Du solltest auf jeden Fall gewisse Grundskills haben und bestimmte Schiffe sind einfach Pflicht, egal welchen Weg du Einschlägst. 

Bedenke hierbei, dass ich hier einfach mal ohne Restriktion des Trials die mal aufzähle. Industrials, Battlecruiser und bestimmte andere Fertigkeiten sind nicht auf einem Trial erlernbar.

Als erstes brauchst du alle Learningskills! Du "Verlierst" zwar dadurch in den ersten Wochen Zeit welche du aber nach hinten raus in wenigen Skills wieder rausgeholt hast. Je höher der Primär und Sekundärskill ist um so schneller lernst du die Skills.

Du bist Amarr. Also lerne zuerst Amarr Frigatten auf 4 und dann Amarr Cruisser auf 3 bis 4. Der Maller ist ein sehr solider Cruiser und wird dir gute Dienste leisten. 

Dann lerne noch Small und Medium Laser. Trajector Analysis und die anderen Gunnery Skills solltest du auch dazumehmen soweit du diese erlernen kannst. 

Amarr sind Armortanks. Laser brauchen sehr viel Energie und daher ist es extrem schwer wenn überhaupt möglich mit den Schiffen als Shieldtank zu agieren. Also solltest du im Mechanics bereich deinen Tank aufbauen (Hullupgrades, armor repair systems, armor compensation skills und mechanics).

Ferner brauchst du gute Engeneeringskills um deinen Energiespeicher (Cap) am "leben" zu halten. Solange der Energiespeicher geladen ist, solange kannst du tanken...danach dienst du nurnoch als Leuchtfeuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mag auf den ersten Blick viel erscheinen, aber es ist garnicht so viel. Da die Amarr auch gute Dronenhangars in den Schiffen haben solltest du da auch ein wenig reinstecken. Diese geben dir gleich noch ein wenig extraschaden. 

Während die Skills hierzu laufen fliege kleine Missionen oder such dir einen anderen Spieler und fliege mit diesen zusammen Missionen. Dadurch verbessert sich dein Standing mit den Fraktionen und du bekommst ISK. 

Als Anmerkung: Auch als Miner solltest du hohe Fraktions/Corpstandings anstreben. Je besser eine Corporation dir gegenüber eingestellt ist um so weniger werden diese von dir verlangen um das Erz aufzubereiten in deren Stationen. Ab einen Standing von 5-6 kostet es dich nichtsmehr. Mit entsprechenden Skills kannst du dann verlustfrei das Erz aufbereiten. 

Halte dich, solltest du nicht eine Allianz haben mit eigener Konstellation und entsprechender Flotte, immer in Systemen zunächst um 0.5+ auf. Dort greift Concord ein wenn du angegriffen wirst. Dadrunter bist du Freiwild (oder besser gesagt "Tontaube"). Leider gibt es sehr viele Einzeller in den Spiel die gleich nen Gebüsch in der Hose bekommen wenn die nen Rookie an nen Gate zerlegt haben. 

Sobald du die Frigattenfertigkeit auf 3 und spaceship command auf 3 hast kannst du noch die Schiffsklasse "Industrial" erlernen. Diese sind spezielle Schiffe mit mieserablen Waffen/Tankeigenschaften aber dafür schön viel Cargo. Da du am Anfang viel in der Gegend rumeierst wegen Agenten wechsel und Umzügen etc mit das wichtigste meiner Meinung nach direkt nach guten Tank und Waffenskills. 

Sobald du dann mit den Missionen gut zurecht kommst/gut ISK reinbekommst durch Minen solltest du dir erstmal ein Ziel stecken. 

Als Miner solltest du auf Barges/Exhumer gehen. Barges sind die besten Basisminer, Exhumer deren verstärkten "Vettern" als Tech2 Ausführung. 

Als Missionrunner solltest du direkt auf Battlecruiser gehen und dann auf Battleship. Gerade Missionen sind in Gruppen gut zu machen. Hast du die Möglichkeit dich einer Missionrunnergruppe deiner Corp anzuschließen, so mache dies! Es steigert dein Corp- und Factionstanding und dein Sec-Status wird auch verbessert. Bei Mission achte darauf, keine anzunehmen, welche gegen eine der 4 großen Fraktionen im Spiel geht. Bei "Caldari" werden dir auch Missionen angeboten gegen "Gallente" oder "Minmatar". Dadurch versaust du dir nur unnötig die Standings mit denen und hast unter Umständen später sogar ein Problem beim Rumfliegen da du in bestimmten Systemen von den Streitkräften der Fraktion abgeschoßen wirst...was ab einen Fraktionsstanding von -0.5 und niedriger je nach System passiert. 

Bei den Missionen gibt es noch einen weiteren wichtigen Aspekt. Sobald du einige Missionen geflogen hast wird dich ein Agent anschreiben und im deine Mithilfe bitten. Dies sind sogenannte Storyline Agenten (SL-Agent). Deren Missionen verbessern nicht nur dein Corporationsstanding mit der entsprechenden NPC-Corp sonder diese geben dir auch Fraktionsstanding. Wenn dich ein Sl-Agent von Caldari um hilfe bittet so wird er dir bei Abschluß neben Geld und eventuell einer besonderen Belohnung (Implantate, Module, ...) auch noch Ruf bei Caldari geben. Als negativer Aspekt wird dein Standing dafür bei der Feindfraktion sinken. In diesem Beispiel bei Gallente. Allerdings muss dich das zunächst nicht störren. Der Verlust ist niedriger als der Gewinn und kann entsprechend im Bedarfsfall wieder ausgeglichen werden. 

Nach meinen bisherigen Beobachtungen wird dir alle 15 Missionen eine SL angeboten. Dabei wird durch die Mehrzahl der geflogenen Missionen der Schwierigkeitsgrad eingestellt. Fliegst du nur Level 1 Missionen, so wirst du nur eine auf Niveau von Level1 erhalten. Und so weiter. 

Es sind zwar viele Informationen aber ich rate dir dich davon nicht abschrecken zu lassen. Es ist nicht so schwer wie es sich anhört/liest. 

Noch eine Sache zum Schluß: JEDER Pilot kann in Eve egal mit welcher Spielzeit viel für seine Corp machen. Lerne Industrial und helfe deinen Corp-Minern indem du Erze aus dem Asteroidengürtel fliegst die diese abgebaut haben. Setz dich in eine Frigatte und agiere als "Tackler" im PVP bei der Verteidigungsflotte deiner Corp. Lerne "Salvage" und Destroyer, setzt dich in einen und spiele Putzfrau hinter den Missionrunnern deiner Corp da diese dazu nur selten Zeit finden auch die Wracks alle zu verwerten. 

Was auch immer du machst, es wird immer Bedarf an deinen Fertigkeiten geben. Bedenke, dass EvE im gegensatz zu WoW viel mehr auf Interaktion zwischen den Spielern setzt. Du wirst niemals alles alleine schaffen und es gibt in EvE kein "Pwnage" Mobil mit dem du alles zerholst, nur Schiffe die in bestimmten Bereichen besser sind als andere. Ich habe Frigatten gesehen die Schlachtschiffe zerlegt haben. Oder Battlecruiser die Level-4 Missionen solo geflogen sind (Missionen die eigentlich auf Schlachtschiffe oder Cruiserflotten zugeschnitten sind). Am ende zählt viel mehr, welche Skills du hast, als welches Schiff du fliegst. 

An sonsten kann ich dir nur eines Empfehlen: Stelle Fragen. Wann immer du etwas nichts weist oder bei etwas nicht sicher bist, frage. Sei es ein Corp-Member oder aber im Rookiechat. Du wirst dich wundern wie Hilfsbereit die Com hier ist. Viele "Veteranen" sind in den Hilfschats und beantworten gerne Fragen. Und wer weis, vielleicht findest du so sogar anschluß an eine Corp die genau dich gesucht hat....


----------



## tsnud (30. Dezember 2007)

toller post arsokan.

das ist schon fast ne komplette einführung in die grundlagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Leider gibt es sehr viele Einzeller in den Spiel die gleich nen Gebüsch in der Hose bekommen wenn die nen Rookie an nen Gate zerlegt haben.



da muss ich allerdings widersprechen, ich lasse mich erstens ungern als einzeller bezeichnen... und zweitens, überleg doch mal was mit dem markt passieren würde wenn jeder neuling seelenruhig im lowsec minern oder hunten könnte. dann wären sachen wie zydrine oder faction items ja noch weniger wert als jetzt schon, schliesslich will man dafür doch schön hohe preise einkassieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem gibts leute die den piraten berufszweig mit allen steinen die einem da in den weg gelegt werden bewusst wählen, die sind auf jeden isk angewiesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (3. Januar 2008)

tsnud schrieb:


> da muss ich allerdings widersprechen, ich lasse mich erstens ungern als einzeller bezeichnen... und zweitens, überleg doch mal was mit dem markt passieren würde wenn jeder neuling seelenruhig im lowsec minern oder hunten könnte. dann wären sachen wie zydrine oder faction items ja noch weniger wert als jetzt schon, schliesslich will man dafür doch schön hohe preise einkassieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von denen rede ich ja net. Ich rede von denen die gezielt an Gates in 0.4 und weniger sitzen und alles in nen Velator/Ibis/... abknallen und sobald mal einer in nen HAC reinkommt die Flucht ergreifen. Davon gibt es leider viel zu viele. Sowas sind keine Piraten, das sind Spinner. Im übrigen empflinde ich 0.4-0.1 bei weitem gefährlicher als 0.0. Denn genau da sitzen diese Möchtegernpiraten. Was bekommt man schon für ein Shuttle, Rookieship oder ne lvl2 Frig? Ganz zu schweigen von den Groupinvite-spinnern (was mittlerweile nicht mehr geht zumindest in Highsec) und ähnlichen Kleingetier. Ich habe nichts gegen Spieler, die den echten Piraten raushängen lassen um damit ISK zu verdienen. Diesen Spielern geht es aber nicht darum. Den geht es nur um eines: Möglichst viele Kills in den Killboards zu bekommen. Das da 98% von denen i.d.R. nur Rookieships oder keine wahren Gegner sind ist 2. Rangig. 

Schau dich mal um in den 0.4er Systemen die so liegen, dass eine School für Skillbooks dahinter liegt oder ein Einführungsagent Spieler in ein System dahinter führt (wenn der Autopilot nicht auf safe route gestellt ist). An den Gates siehst du fast nur Rookiewrecks. Kaum enttarnt sich mein BS/HAC verschwinden alle rot blinkenden am Gate wie auf Kommando. Das sind keine Piraten, das sind Spinner. Und genau auf die bezog sich der "Einzeller" Teil. Traurig, aber ausser denne ab und an ne Lektion zu erteilen, ist leider nicht drin (sag nur "Badger of Doom"...).


----------



## lambi21 (28. Januar 2008)

da muss ich Arsokan zustimmen, in .4 bis .1 treiben sich leider viel zu viele dieser Möchtegern-Piraten rum. Erkennbar meistens auch an ihrem Geplärre im Local-Chat, wenn mal ein etwas erfahrener Spieler mit nem vernünftig ausgerüsteten Schiff vorbeikommt und sich erfolgreich wehrt, da ist das Geschrei dann gleich gross. Ich versuche meistens, durch Low-Sek möglichst schnell durchzukommen und .0 zu erreichen. Die Piraten, die sich da rumtreiben, sind wesentlich angenehmer. Sie sind zwar um einiges härter (deswegen sind sie ja in .0 ...), aber dafür machen die Kämpfe mit ihnen richtig Spass. Ich erinner mich da an Duelle, in denen ich durch 4 Systeme gejagt wurde und dann am Ende doch noch knapp erwischt wurde. Mein Gegner war ein wirklich freundlicher Spieler, der mich dankenswerter Weise nicht gepodded hat und mit dem ich mich noch den ganzen Abend (als ich schon wieder in high-sec war) glänzend unterhalten habe.


----------

